# Hürrem and Poyraz's babies



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

babies about a few days ago. the big one is 10 days old now


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are so gorgeous


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Aww, so sweet and cute!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww what cute little fuzzies


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovely fuzzies!!!


----------



## Crys_LJ (Jul 21, 2011)

omg those little babies!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute little fuzzlets, all begging for their turn!

What mutation is the parent bird in the picture? Such striking color with the dark body and white head!


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

the father is a whiteface and the mother is a pearl. 
the mother;


little family here










look at those sweet babies !


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Awww such cute fuzzy babies!!! Dad looks so proud!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww aint they all so cute


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Got some cuties there! Love them all already!


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

babies today


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow gorgeous


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow... looks like daddy is split to pearl... and Pied.... The two little ones with the white wing feathers and Peal/Pied females, the other two are just pearls and could be either male of female. Very cute quartet you have there.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So cute But they can all be either sex I think.


Motherearl Split To Pied
Father:Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}

male offspring:
13% Pied Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X2: Pearl}
13% Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Pearl}
25% Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
13% Pied Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Pied Split To Whiteface
13% Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Grey Split To Whiteface
25% Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Very cute  I love pearls.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Sarah, I don't see where it says that the hen is split to pied... but if she is your right, the pearl pied can be either.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If they have pied babies then the hen has to be split pied. You need 2 pied genes to get pied babies


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea I read that as well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are lovely...looks like you have a pied there!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

4birdsNC said:


> Sarah, I don't see where it says that the hen is split to pied... but if she is your right, the pearl pied can be either.


I think I know why the confusion..... Pied is not sex link, like pearl, both parents have to at least be split to pied in order for there to be pied babies.


----------

